# NATO's high intensity of combat training



## howardbull (16 Jun 2016)

As we know Polish Armed Forces conducted a large-scale military training exercise Anakonda involving 24 NATO and partner countries. For more than 10 days, 31,000 troops, backed by large numbers of vehicles, aircraft and ships trained together. The aim was to exercise and test the interoperability of the Polish Armed Forces with other participating nations. Another large-scale NATO exercise Saber Strike 2016 have begun in the Baltic States, which are aimed at improving interaction between member states in a wide range on military operations. 10,000 soldiers from 13 member states and partner countries are participating in the exercise. The exercises take place from May 27 th to June 22th.
At the same time, their neighboring countries do not sleep either. The last six months are characterized by very intensive operational and combat training in Belarus.
While NATO flexes its military muscle in Poland and in the Baltic States Belarus conducted command and staff war game with the 6th and 11th Guards mechanized brigades led by the Commander of the Western Operational Command from June 7 th to 9 th at the Gozhsky test site. The aim of this exercise was to enhance the level of practical skills in command and control of military units during combat operations with the use of innovative technologies.
The more so the units of Belarus Air Force and Air Defence Forces will participate in the exercise led by Russian Western Military District from June 14 th to 16 th.
In the course of the exercise a missile and aviation strike of imaginary enemy will be repelled. Air Force and Air Defence troops of Russia and Belarus will practice elimination of different types of targets imitating cruise and ballistic missiles, combat and reconnaissance UAVs as well as aviation units of imaginary enemy during day and night time. 
Also there were some information about state tests of Belarusian Polonaise multiple launch rocket system: «Final acts and protocols of the state testing of Polonaise multiple launch rocket system were presented to Sergey Gurulev, the Chairman of State Military Industrial Committee of Belarus on June, 10,» - said the Goskomvoenprom's spokesman Vladimir Lavrenyuk.
As he noted, «another important step of the Polonaise systems transfering to the Armed Forces of Belarus has been completed.»
These tests were successfully completed on May, 30. More than 20 organizations of the national defense industry worked on the development of Polonaise MLRS.
This multiple launch rocket system with 200 km fire range has been already put into service of the Belarusian army.
One MLRS firing battery will join the 336th Reactive Artillery Brigade (Osipovichi,Mogilevregion).
It's neccessary to add, that Representatives of the Ministry of Interior, the State Border Committee, the State Security Committee and the Ministry of Emergency Situations take part in the command and staff exercises with the territorial defense forces of the Grodno region (Belarus).
More than 2,000 servicemen and over 70 units of equipment will take part in the joint drills in Grodno region of Belarus.
According to the press service, military units of the Western Operational Command, the Air Force and Air Defense Forces, the Special Operations Forces, as well as the representatives of almost all law enforcement agencies, including the Interior Ministry, the State Border Committee, the State Security Committee and the Emergency Situations Ministry take part in the drills.
Sergei Dudko, the head of department of the territorial defense forces –deputy chief of the General Staff of the Armed Forces of the Republic of Belarus:
«According to the Defense Ministry's training plan for 2015/2016, the command-and-staff exercises with the territorial defense forces of the Grodno Region were launched on June 13. The drills are mainly aimed at boosting the level of the readiness and ability of the governing bodies and territorial defense forces to carry out the tasks in conditions of rapidly changing situation».
So the high intensity of combat training of troops today seems to become the distinctive feature of military activity of our days.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Jun 2016)

What is the source of the article?


----------

